# virtuelles verzeichnis auf port xyz



## nouser (13. November 2002)

hallo

wie kann ich auf meinem apache ein virtuelles verzeichniss einrichten und es dann noch auf einen spezeillen port binden? 

das sollte dann so aussehen

localhost/test:4444

kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## nouser (14. November 2002)

*...*

jau hat sich erledigt!!!

geht nämlich nicht!!!


----------

